# Help - Home TV sound increases independently



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

I inherited my TV from the previous owner of the hous. It used to have a Virgin box but with no card. I could get 6 channels on it n that was fine for me. 

However, I saw a freeview boxing a charity shop n thought I'd try that. It didn't work but that was when I discovered the TV had freeview! 

Anyway, around the time of fiddling the sound began to increase quite independently. The sound triangle thingy shows on the screen n the volume just shoots up to appalling levels. 

I took the 2 remotes out of the mix by putting them in a room at the back of the house. Same problem. I took the Virgin box out. I took the freeview box out. Same problem. 

I've pressed all the buttons on the side of the TV, and on the remote for about 3 secs each. The problem occurred when batteries were out of the remotes. 

I'm at the end of my tether with it and feel I'll have to stop watching as it must be disturbing my neighbour upstairs tho I haven't seen him yet to apologise. 

I seems to me it must be internal to the TV but I'm totally at a loss as to what to do. 

H


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Blooming MHF - thought I'd lost the entire post. 

Just wanted to finish by asking has anyone ever had the same problem? Thanks.


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

I think a priest is required to exorcise the tv. 0

tony


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

I think that your suggestion of a fault inside the TV seems most likely if without batteries in the remotes it still functions by itself.... UNLESS there is something else around which might be controlling it?

A number of years ago we found the same thing happened in school when using AV systems - the sound would increase without anyone doing anything......

It would happen once or twice a lesson every now and then and the teachers compared notes when it was reported as not being unique....

It always happened with one year group (not one form).

Eventually it was narrowed down and a group of "lads" were challenged to admit what we knew they were doing - they were sharing a watch around which had the ability to control via IR various things - including the school's AV systems....

Once they were told they were rumbled, they came clean, admitted it, everyone had a good laugh and it never occurred again..... just thinking that your neighbours remotes don't happen to do such a thing do they? Or garage door/garden gate openers/ or remote control for cars/MH etc.

I believe that the frequency range for all such things is fairly narrow..... but do not know specific details.

Dave


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Tony - it might come to that! 

Dave, I'll have a word with my neighbour, see if he's changed anything in the last couple of weeks or so. 

Thanks folks!


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

You said you inherited the TV from the previous owner of the house. I wonder if he knew something about it that made him happy to bequeath it to you!!


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

jiwawa said:


> Tony - it might come to that!
> 
> Dave, I'll have a word with my neighbour, see if he's changed anything in the last couple of weeks or so.
> 
> Thanks folks!


I saw a topic on the web concerning a similar problem with a Samsung TV's e.g. volume falling to zero or rising to max with no action by the user. The owner eventually had the side panel controls unplugged which sorted the problem, he just used the remote all the time. it was easy to unplug the controls apparently.

https://www.cnet.com/forums/discussions/volume-goes-automatically-to-0-on-my-samsung-lcd-tv-327050/


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Peribro, she actually died so maybe she's working against me from the other side 😉

Ray, thanks very much for that link. I'd read so much on the internet - but not that one! 

Looks promising. I'll let you know.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Well, I've finally got the back of the TV - 16 tiny screws buried deep in so much surrounding plastic that I could get only a fraction of a turn with each application of the tiny allen key - which eventually stripped the end. And other screws to boot.

I attach a photo of the 3 wires going to the sound board. I'm assuming that the white plastic bit they lead into is somehow plugged into the board and that I should be able to pull it out?

But I don't want to force it in case I'm wrong.

Or should I remove the screws that are holding the board to whatever's behind? Or just pull the wires?

The TV's virtually unusable as it is but if this unplugginh of the sound buttons doesn't solve the problem I'd like to be able to get them back into play. But it's not essential.

Thanks for your advice.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

I may be wrong......

but each of those three wires is plugged into that white connector and held in by spring pressure alone AFAIK

IF you can lift the white plastic tongue over each of the wires, I think that will release the pressure and allow you to pull each wire out in turn BUT be gentle just in case I am wrong....

ONLY do one wire at a time, you may find the best weapon to use is the bent end of a wire paper clip (ideally plastic covered) where you bend the literally last 3 mm to a right angle using a pair of pliers to hold he majority of the wire and just tapping the last 3mm over with a hammer to form an "L" shape where the bottom part of the L is the 3mm section.

Hook it under the plastic tongue and lift it gently while pulling the wire.

You MIGHT be able to do it with a very small flat ended screwdriver from the other end and gently lever each plastic tongue up, but the screwdriver needs to be as small as possible.

To replace simply push the stripped wire into the connector and the tongue will hold it - there may well be 7 or 8mm of stripped copper wire in there...

The whole white plastic connector may be attached firmly to the board and may well have unseen connections....

Just a thought, please feel free to ignore totally...

Dave


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Thanks Dave - I wasn't able to free the wires. In the pic below they seem to be soldered in on the other side.

You can see where the black wire comes to the bar - the white box thing that the wires go to is on the other side of the line of 3 soldered dots.

The Up volume button is the one at the top left of the pic.

What to do now - just cut the wires? 

Ah, I've just figured it out! The other end of that wire had a wee white connector slotted into another board and I was able to disconnect that (nearly tearing out my nails in the process!

So, I shall put it all back together again and - fingers crossed - the problem will have gone.

I've attached a pic of the thing I've released, just in case someone else is looking for a solution to the same problem.

Many thanks for your help Dave.

I was in the middle of things when my daughter texted: Get your TV fixed!! Scotland beating Ireland 21-8!!!!

I replied "Might be losing by the time I get it done!"

"Yep!!! 21-22."

What a rush to get all those screws in - and I saw it!!!! It's many years since I used to stand in Murrayfield and watch them - lose, mostly!

Anyway, I can't seem to load the photos - will try again.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Here we go.

1st is showing the soldered wires.

2nd showing the bit I disconnected.


----------

